

Pharmaceutical companies should build web apps - zinnaglism
http://www.medcrunch.net/pharmas-sales-savior/

======
zinnaglism
happy to hear your thoughts on this. the idea is that pharma should build apps
OUTSIDE of their core competencies. eventually they should start acquiring
companies like sermo.com to obtain physician access.

why are they not doing that? pharma is a sales business!

